# Scary Shower



## Boundry (Jul 14, 2012)

This was built around a floor drain in a mechanical room. I was there to service the furnace, old farm house. Only shower in the place.


----------



## LEAD INGOT (Jul 15, 2009)

Very typical where I'm at. Use the floor drain for a shower. This is why I'm busy all of the time.


----------



## UN1TED-WE-PLUMB (Oct 3, 2012)

Very nice!! I always love when I see this.. Built around a floor drain , no type of shower pan at all, all walls leaking around the floor.:laughing::laughing:


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

Eliminates the need for a trap primer


----------



## johnlewismcleod (Apr 6, 2012)

Optimus Primer said:


> Eliminates the need for a trap primer


LMAO! :laughing:


----------



## deerslayer (Mar 29, 2012)

Typical here as well!


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

Where I'm from, that's a high class enclosed shower there.

Sent from my iPhone 10.5


----------



## mssp (Dec 15, 2009)

the best one I had seen a guy had cut a whole in a kiddy pool and formed it around his floor drain. I was impressed!!


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

I'm gonna put a medicine cabinet in my shower....


----------



## AWWGH (May 2, 2011)

I hope they don't have a toilet in the basement as well!


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

AWWGH said:


> I hope they don't have a toilet in the basement as well!


They do. The floor drain. Or at least it's a urinal they have


----------

